# MELI'S GARDENING SERVICE {OPEN} :D



## anothermeli101 (Jun 10, 2020)

Welcome to *Meli's Gardening Service*! The price per visit will be 2 NMT. I am super excited to work with you guys and help out with a variety of the following:

~~~

*Weeding
Flower Watering
Flower Transplant/Removal
Bush Transplant/Removal
Fruit Harvesting
Tree Transplant/Removal*

~~~

Please reply down below or PM me if you are interested!

Thank you, come again!​


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 11, 2020)

My gardening service is in business right now!


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Thomalk44 (Jun 12, 2020)

I just need someone to water. Are you available to do that?


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 13, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Amber~Eddy (Jun 15, 2020)

Can you water my flowers for 15K igb


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 15, 2020)

Amber~Eddy said:


> Can you water my flowers for 15K igb


Sure! Send me the dodo code whenever you're ready!


----------



## tigris713 (Jun 19, 2020)

Could you help me move my flowers to my beach?


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 20, 2020)

tigris713 said:


> Could you help me move my flowers to my beach?


Yes I can! Sorry I'm so late answering I got busy.


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 20, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## telluric (Jun 20, 2020)

Im interested in you coming to weed my island!


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 21, 2020)

Man, I wish I found you yesterday before I spent 2 hours transplanting flowers but I would love your watering service


----------



## Coco63 (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m interested in flower watering!


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pendragon1980 said:


> Man, I wish I found you yesterday before I spent 2 hours transplanting flowers but I would love your watering service


Oh I understand how tiring that can get lol.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Coco63 said:


> I’m interested in flower watering!


Hi! I can water your flowers now if you would like.


----------



## Coco63 (Jun 21, 2020)

anothermeli101 said:


> Oh I understand how tiring that can get lol.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will dm dodo code


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Coco63 said:


> Thank you! I will dm dodo code


Sounds good!


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 21, 2020)

Unfortunately I don’t have time tonight but I’m keeping this thread for my next day off.


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pendragon1980 said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have time tonight but I’m keeping this thread for my next day off.


Sounds good!


----------



## seularin (Jun 21, 2020)

hi, i need help removing a bunch of flowers ; i’ll pay an extra 15 nmts since it’s a lot


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 21, 2020)

seularin said:


> hi, i need help removing a bunch of flowers ; i’ll pay an extra 15 nmts since it’s a lot


That's great! Send me the dodo code whenever you're ready!


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 23, 2020)

Bump~


----------



## Mt_Moon (Jun 23, 2020)

Could you come water some of mine for 15k?


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 23, 2020)

Ofc! Send me the dodo code when u can! I'm just finishing up a trade rn so it may take a bit.


----------



## DawnAri (Jun 24, 2020)

hi! will you be available to water my field today for 15K IGB? ^^ (the field is really small)


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 24, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> hi! will you be available to water my field today for 15K IGB? ^^ (the field is really small)


I'm available now! PM whenever you get online again so I can water your flowers!


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jun 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## healingwind (Jun 28, 2020)

Looking for a flower waterer! I'll give you 2 nmt.


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi could you water my flowers?


----------



## Emmsey (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi,

Is your service still available need some flower removal/ moving around done on my island. If your happy to have a look at the work am quite happy to pay IGB's as required?


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jul 2, 2020)

bump!!


----------



## Mt_Moon (Jul 2, 2020)

Would you like to come water mine?


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jul 2, 2020)

Mt_Moon said:


> Would you like to come water mine?


Hi! Yes I can! Sorry I was offline for a bit


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jul 25, 2020)

Bump!!!!


----------



## anothermeli101 (Sep 6, 2020)

Bump


----------

